# Wrong forum but right viewers



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

I may have some. Fly rods for sale if your interested just text me - 979-239-8987 
8wt
7wt
6wt
3wt
2wt


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Makes, models, and asking prices would help.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Makes, models, and asking prices would help.


What he said...


----------



## motfua (May 19, 2011)

how much please
brands please lenghts please
2pc 4pc ??? please


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Makes, models, and asking prices would help.


X3


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Seriously guy, if you want to sell them give us some details. I might be interested in the 2 &/or the 3wt depending on terms.


----------



## marshstalker (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm putting an ad on craigslist with your number......thanks for posting


----------

